# Trying to Protect My Gear



## ams1231 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am headed to South Africa in July and the travel arrangements are all set. I am pumped. It will be the trip of a lifetime. 

I am flying direct to SA, but my wife and I will continue to travel around the continent after the hunt. I have six additional flights before I get home and I am terrified that someone will damage, lose, or steal my $1,500 bow. I looked into multiple forms of travel insurance and they cap all items at $250. My homeowners insurance will not write a personal property policy for archery equipment. Does anyone here have a company that can insure my bow for this trip? 

Andrew


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Andrew,

You spend so much money for you trip of a lifetime with six additional flights, why don`t you send you bow on the postway to you home after the hunt ?
This parcel will cost around 60,- US $, is insured and you have not the extra weight by you 6 additional flights.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

DHL your bow back after your hunt. Your outfitter should be able to set that up for you before you arrive. Good luck and let us know how your trip goes.


----------



## ams1231 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Shipping has bee tough*

I looked into Fedex and they wanted $800 to ship it home. For that price, I could buy it a seat on a plane. I'll look into DHL. I appreciate any other advise others might have for me.


----------



## StickFlicker AZ (May 19, 2008)

I also looked into either Fed Ex or UPS (can't remember which) also, and it was over $600 to ship a bow from the States to RSA.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Mail*

Just mail your bow back with expidited/priority Airmail, it should take about 3 weeks but it will get there. Bought quite a few bows on AT and Ebay and they all made it safely over here


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

Deserthuntr said:


> Just mail your bow back with expidited/priority Airmail, it should take about 3 weeks but it will get there. Bought quite a few bows on AT and Ebay and they all made it safely over here


Bingo! I have mailed tons of stuff though the mail to a small town in northern RSA with no problems. Just mail it home and insure it, should cost less than $100 or so.


----------



## ams1231 (Mar 13, 2009)

*RSA Mail Service*

Is there a way to get a quote from the local mail service ahead of time? I looked at their site and I could not find that option. 

DHL wants $1,000 to ship it back.


----------



## GeekStarexe (Nov 15, 2009)

*traveling to South Africa With a bow*

Ok, You guys may thing I am crazy but I live in South Africa, Johannesburg pretty much full time for work. I have made the trip from Colorado to SA four times with my bow and every time I travel with it the same way. In a rolling duffel bag not a bow case. It does sound a little crazy but a rolling duffel or golf bag makes you less of a target to all of the would be thieves. when I travel I put my bow in a soft case and then put the soft case inside my rolling duffel and you are good to go. If you are going to be in the Johannesburg area let me know and I can show you a couple places to hunt where the locals hunt. I am going hunting this weekend. :wink:


----------



## ams1231 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Duffle*

We'll the duffel bag idea should definately cut down on the likelyhood of theft. Now just to figure out what to do when they lose my duffle .


----------

